# HELP NEEDED



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTs WANTED !!!
for the * WILMSLOW SHOW, 13th July*

I know this coincides with the AGM, but if any of you is not going to the AGM; please:
we need TTs for display at the Wilmslow Show.

Paul Rhiley (VW) will have 6 New Beetles on display.
Can we beat him, I wonder???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Strangely, I'll be at the TT annual meet on July 13th at Burghley :. Wish I could help 

It would be nice to get 150 TT's at the annual meet this year! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dani - just to confirm Sunday 13th July is the Annual Event at Burghley - like Blenheim and Beaulieu before it, it will be the one opportunity in the year when TT's from all over the UK (and france) can get together at a meet.

The first AGM of the TTOC will be held on the afternoon of Saturday 12th near Burghley. All members of the TTOC will be invited to attend to air their view and volunteer their support for the club.

Louise


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*shakes head in dismay and walks off*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni.
Bet you didnt know it's the AGM that Sunday.
You do now.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I may be interpretting some of the posts wrongly, if I am I apologise in advance. I think the tone of some of the replies to Dani's request are somewhat sarcastic, paranoid, and frankly unnecessary. I am sure that Dani is aware of the national meet and has infact stated it. She did write: "I know this coincides with the AGM, but if any of you is not going to the AGM". It is a polite request if you're not going...that's all. What's wrong with asking????

Mayur


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

My apologies if any offence was caused - none was intended :-[

Dani's (and now Carols and Mayurs) posts mention that the AGM is on 13th July, this is the wrong day.

I was just trying to clarify that the AGM (Annual General Meeting - committee type meeting) will be on Saturday 12th, not 13th. The 13th will be the Annual Meet at Burghley (like the Beaulieu meet).

Hope that's clear... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Everyone chil 

Dani is entitled to ask for Owners to attend one of her Club Audi meets.

My post was jokey and certainly not paranoid or sarcastic... good job I've got thick skin or I might have considered it to be a personal attack ;D

I also picked up on Dani mistaking the date of the AGM and possibly confusing it with the Annual meet.... that was the reason I said "Strangely, I'll be at the TT annual meet on July 13th at Burghley"

Anyway, lets have a group hug ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Louise and Mark, thanks for making your positions clear. Much appreciated.
Mayur


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> *shakes head in dismay and walks off*


 :-/ Unneccessary attitude! :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, Louise:

I shout have been more precise: I know it's a weekend do -AGM and Burghley meet.

Still: it would be nice to beat the VW North-West and try to get at least 7+TTs to the Wilmslow Show


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey - that should be easy - if I remember correctly Wilmslow has more TT's per mile than Surrey! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Dani, off on my jollies again that weekend, otherwise i'd have come along.

Good luck with the show ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Isn't that the weekend of the AGM ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT500,

if you'd read my initial post: yes it is!!

But then again: will everyone go to theAGM/Burghley meet???? or will there be _lost TTs looking for a good cause ??_


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> But then again: will everyone go to theAGM/Burghley meet???? or will there be _lost TTs looking for a good cause ??_


I would have thought that anyone with an Audi TT who was available to drive it to some car meet that day would have chosen Burghley. I guess there may be some people more local to Wilmslow who couldn't be ar$ed to drive a few miles.

I must say though, having seen the website (http://www.wilmslow.org.uk/wilmslow/wshow.html), why would you choose to patronise that event and not the TT annual meet? :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I must say though, having seen the website (http://www.wilmslow.org.uk/wilmslow/wshow.html), why would you choose to patronise that event and not the TT annual meet? Â :-/


Rob and all,

I don't think than I'm patronising anyone or anything at all:
I was asked to help yesterday by asking for TTs being displayed at the Wilmslow Show and this is precisely what I've done!!!!
I like to help if I can.

Now if this upsets anyone, then so be it Â :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets live and let live, everyone! Dani has a job to do and that's what's she's doing..... Don't you think Dani knows she's facing an uphill task? She doesn't need ME or anyone else to tell her!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> TTs WANTED !!!
> for the * WILMSLOW SHOW, 13th July*
> 
> I know this coincides with the AGM, but if any of you is not going to the AGM; please:
> ...


Which one are you going to?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Which one are you going to?


I know which one *I WANT* to go to!!!!!!
The thing is: one can't always do what one wants to do in life!!!
I will decide nearer the time: July is a very long way away.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will go to the one that is closer to sunny Suffolk!! ;D

This Wilmslow show (from the web site) doesn't look like a car show at all. The pictures are hilarious and have nothing to do with TTs or car...have a look:




























I think they should rename this: "The farmers fair"  ;D


----------

